# Pastry's Best magazine



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Anyone check this out? It's fairly new, and I just received a complimentary copy. It's quite a thin magazine, but I do think it's going places. Keep an eye out!! Go to n www.pastrynet.com


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I did.
Couldn't help thinking that it would be filled with advers in the future.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Mmm "for professionals". Lets just hope they give recipies in weights and not cupfulls...


----------



## cakescraps (Oct 2, 2005)

Yes, foodpump, all of their recipes are listed in weights and not by the "cupful". I have received this magazine and am pleasantly pleased with it. The November issue is only the 3rd issue they have put out and I too see it going places!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

guess I should add that I liked it. I just hope it does not follow the path as others, which I hear is hard because that is where they generate income.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Great! Then I'll pick up a copy. Still fuming from "Chocolatier" which doesn't or doesn't consistantly put their recipies in weights. 

It's alota work converting those recipies from volume to weights....


----------

